# Prewar Schwinn Spitfire



## syclesavage (Nov 9, 2014)

http://imgur.com/nhmJU5Y Good evening Cabers got this Schwinn Spitfire found up against a chain link fence as "lawn art" s/n is J13457 very crooked stamping with the J on the edge of the bottom bracket. Can anyone tell me what I got I've not seen another one like it in all the bicycles that I have looked at. Thanks


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 9, 2014)

Your link is coming up blank screen.  Might be my operating system.

But always easier to ATTACH an image if you can?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## syclesavage (Nov 9, 2014)

*Pre War Schwinn Spitfire*



 Good evening Cabers got this Schwinn Spitfire found up against a chain link fence as "lawn art" very crooked stamping with the J on the edge of the bottom bracket. Can anyone tell me what I got I've not seen another one like it in all the bicycles that I have looked at. Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks like a Westfield bike to me


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 9, 2014)

*Pre war Schwinn Spitfire*

Thanks Rustyjunk


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 9, 2014)

*Pre war Schwinn Spitfire*

Thanks Rustjunkie I screwed up


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 9, 2014)

*pre war schwinn spitfire*

badged as a spitfire. what is a westfield


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 9, 2014)

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2014)

Is the badge a Schwinn badge then? The chain ring is a sweet tomato ring, not the sweet heart.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 10, 2014)

*schwinn Head Badge*



GTs58 said:


> Is the badge a Schwinn badge then? The chain ring is a sweet tomato ring, not the sweet heart.




It's the blue oval Spitfire badge that is common a round that I have seen on the bay and trying to do research to get info on the bike like I had said earlier J code serial number 13457 J is stamped off on edge of the BB


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 10, 2014)

*Sweet tomato*



syclesavage said:


> It's the blue oval Spitfire badge that is common a round that I have seen on the bay and trying to do research to get info on the bike like I had said earlier J code serial number 13457 J is stamped off on edge of the BB




Who then made the "sweet tomato" chainring this is how I got the bike


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Is the badge a Schwinn badge then?


----------

